# Desktop Server run without logon



## horseradish (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to see an option to run the Server program without being logged on (i.e., run as a Windows service, just like the Beacon does).


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Amen. I can't stand the current implementation.


----------



## horseradish (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone else posted a suggestion to try Galleon (galleon.tv), an open-source media server for TiVo.

It's written in Java, so it's available for many platforms *including the Mac*.

I'm playing with it on both my XPSP2 desktop and win2k server, each serving different file types to my S3. So far, it's working nicely.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Yes, I use Galleon and its folder implementation is really nice. however, it keeps locking up on me and I have to stop its process and restart it at least once a day.


----------

